# Instrument cluster not working



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

So I have had problem with my cluster for a while. I tried the sticky repair for it and it didn't work for me. I changed my clutch out and now nothing is working. Before I changed the clutch out my temp gauge and gas were only 2 working. Lights on cluster works and also my 4x4 light is on all the time now, it was working before clutch change also. Do I just have a bad cluster or is it one of the sensors on the transmission. I been looking for diagram to see what all the sensors are on the transmission and case but no luck finding one


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a sticky in this sub-forum showing how to fix it. I would link to it, but I'm late for work.


----------

